# Molting, misting, trust



## angel_uk (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello I've got a little question.
I've been reading the articles on the site here and came across molting. 
Kiwi is molting right now and got lots of pin feathers on top of head. Since he's on his own now he's resorting to lots of scratching around. He doesn't let us touch/pet him. I can get close to doing it but he shows signs he doesn't want it so I leave that for now . My question is about baths and misting. I read it's.good for them when molting.
I've tried with bath but he didn't want to do it really .not sure if he was again or.not sure of the dish etc. 
So misting I could do that but I'm afraid of losing his trust. Last thing I'd want is to come with a bottle near him and spray it and then him not being happy about it and loosing my trust.
We are working on it and bond and we're doing great so I'd be upset if I took steps back.
Should I go for it?
Maybe there is a way I could mist him without him seeing it as some kind of danger?
Please advise. 
Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's normal for budgies to rub their heads on the perches, sides of the cage, toys etc. when molting.
Even budgies that are housed together often don't want the other birds preening them. 

I'd suggest you put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide him the option of bathing every few days.










You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest him in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if Kiwi likes them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water while others don't. 
Do not squirt the water directly on Kiwi. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over Kiwi gently. 
I don't believe you'll lose his trust if you try it and let the mist fall gently over him. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.

Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.

If your budgie is shaking his head, tail and feet after he's been in the water, that's quite normal. It's like a dog shaking after it gets wet.

Some budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.*


----------



## angel_uk (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you.i did put some leaves last time and he was drinking from it and once hopped in but that was it. I do have a bath box that attaches to the cage but he never goes near it. I left it hanging for few days previously.might try it again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck - trying the misting of the air above him is worth it as well, just to see if he likes it or not. :yes:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

It took my budgie almost a year to bathe- they'll decide if they want to or not, and you can always try misting, just don't force your budgie if they don't like it.


----------

